# Michaels Sale Halloween Embelishments



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Heads up for those who like to create......

 K & C Halloween scrap booking embellishments on sale %40 off at Micheal's and they also have cool glitter paper too. I bought some black glitter paper, very neat!

Glitter paper


----------



## ChatNoir (Aug 3, 2011)

I picked up the Ghostly Greetings paper stack and the diecuts yesterday. Trying to be good and not go back glitter phrases.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

ChatNoir said:


> I picked up the Ghostly Greetings paper stack and the diecuts yesterday. Trying to be good and not go back glitter phrases.


I understand.....Glitter is hard to resist! 

I saw the Ghostly Greetings paper stack after I purchased. I love them. I am going back to day and get those today!


----------

